# Dominos isn't happy about last nights AEW Main event which Featured the Pizza Company on split screen while Nick Gage "Pizza Slicing" Chris Jericho



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Spokeswoman Jenny Fouracre-Petko told FOS Thursday night..


> “We share the concerns expressed about this incident and the content of this TV-14 rated program, and are assessing our advertising presence on it going forward,” said Fouracre-Petko"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420882314108841988


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.








Domino's Pizza issues statement regarding "pizza cutter" spot on AEW Dynamite - NoDQ.com: WWE and AEW Coverage


The latest WWE and AEW backstage wrestling news, rumors, opinions, and special features.




nodq.com




*
Frontofficesports.com obtained a statement from Domino’s spokeswoman Jenny Fouracre-Petko regarding the spot*…*

_Domino’s was not involved, nor had any foreknowledge, of the gory scene on the ‘AEW Dynamite’ main event Wednesday night that showed wrestler Nick Gage apparently slicing Chris Jericho’s head open with a pizza cutter.


We share the concerns expressed about this incident and the content of this TV-14 rated program, and are assessing our advertising presence on it going forward.”_

The article noted that Domino’s could potentially pull its advertising schedule from AEW broadcasts.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Smooth.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nor should they be happy with it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh well.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, well there’s always Pizza Hut, Papa John’s, and Little Caesars instead


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

social justice warriors dominos running wild. Millions of viewerss are now buying pizza cutters and putting dominos logos on their shirts and cutting each other.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm all for blood and violence, but the pizza cutter thing just looked gross.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm all for blood and violence, but the pizza cutter thing just looked gross.


Yet he didn't cut him


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Yet he didn't cut him


No shit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, well there’s always Pizza Hut, *Papa John’s*, and Little Caesars instead


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No shit


In some of his matches Gage really cut with it


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

I wonder if they would object if the pizza cutter was Dominos-branded. Great advertising potential.

"Bah Gawd Tony, Hangman's face looks like a a slice of extra bloody Meat Lovers pizza. Get a large available now at Dominos for only $9.99 plus delivery."


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

There is alreayd an other thread about it


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> social justice warriors dominos running wild. Millions of viewerss are now buying pizza cutters and putting dominos logos on their shirts and cutting each other.


I say go balls to the wall.

Scaffold Death Match sponsored by Home Depot, Stihl and Davis Wire Corp.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Its because the unintentional synchronicity lol

Gage started cutting up a large pepperoni on Jericho's head, then they cut to the dominos commercial with the pizza cutter lol.

Everyone knows the pizza cutter is completely dull but I could see why they would be kinda shook, since it went sorta viral.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

taker_2004 said:


> I say go balls to the wall.
> 
> Scaffold Death Match sponsored by Home Depot, Stihl and Davis Wire Corp.



it always amazes me that wrestling a mans sop opera always gets heat for everything yet we every day have endless shows and movies that are allowed to do whatever. Endless violent and murder and drugs and abuse on women. But wrestling gets heat because someone used a fucking pizza cutter LOL.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Delete


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> it always amazes me that wrestling a mans sop opera always gets heat for everything yet we every day have endless shows and movies that are allowed to do whatever. Endless violent and murder and drugs and abuse on women. But wrestling gets heat because someone used a fucking pizza cutter LOL.


Like Cornette says. They don't look at wrestling like a show.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

No surprise. One of the first things I said in the TV thread last week that Nick Gage (and deathmatch wrestling to his extent) wouldn’t wash with advertisers or potential newer viewers. 

The pizza advert showing when it did was either an unfortunate coincidence or someone got caught with their trousers down trying to be clever.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Put that garage on tv and look what happens.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Who wants to bet money that Excalibur knew that pizza cutter from the third grade?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pizzaiolos everywhere are not happy that Dominos features the word pizza in their product advertising. What are you gonna do?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Seriously, who gives a fuck ?

AEW can easily find a replacement for Dominos


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Too bad,dominoes knew what they were getting,thats what Nick Gage does


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cosmo77 said:


> Too bad,dominoes knew what they were getting,thats what Nick Gage does


*No, they didn't. They don't follow the fucking garbage wrestling shows in front of 20 people at a circus.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cosmo77 said:


> Too bad,dominoes knew what they were getting,thats what Nick Gage does


There is a zero percent chance anyone at Dominos knows who Nick Gage is just like everyone else. It is not like Dominos was told "you are buying an ad on the 7/29 episode of AEW." That is not how TV ads work. It is just a funny coincidence.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *No, they didn't. They don't follow the fucking garbage wrestling shows in front of 20 people at a circus.*


I’m sure that those shows had crowds of more than 20 people who saw no garbage in those events.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Seriously, who gives a fuck ?
> 
> AEW can easily find a replacement for Dominos


This is so funny.

AEW loses advertisers due to content on their show "Who gives a fuck?! AEW can easily find a replacement!" errr, AEW SHOULD care. The last thing you want to do is piss off advertisers that are happy to promote during your timeslot. 

How about TK and friends just stop being marks and leave the deathmatches for PPV?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is so funny.
> 
> AEW loses advertisers due to content on their show "Who gives a fuck?! AEW can easily find a replacement!" errr, AEW SHOULD care. The last thing you want to do is piss off advertisers that are happy to promote during your timeslot.
> 
> How about TK and friends just stop being marks and leave the deathmatches for PPV?


You found something to hate about now that it's not going to good for you in the ratings section ?

And yes AEW should not worry about it, TNT knew what was going to happen during the match and they were fine with it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I’m sure that those shows had crowds of more than 20 people who saw no garbage in those events.


You are seriously going to defend the light tube bottom of the barrel garbage now?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I have no problem with deathmatch wrestling (I can still understand why people dislike it) and honestly I laughed my ass off when the Domino's commercial, that started with cutting a pizza, was the first thing in the picture in picture for the pizza cutter spot.

But this is an extremely bad look... if there's one thing you should remember in entertainment is never piss off the people buying ad time, if people aren't buying ads on your show the network is less inclined to keep it on the air, and we know what losing TV deals can do for wrestling companies.


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> it always amazes me that wrestling a mans sop opera always gets heat for everything yet we every day have endless shows and movies that are allowed to do whatever. Endless violent and murder and drugs and abuse on women. But wrestling gets heat because someone used a fucking pizza cutter LOL.


This is a great point. I knew a lot of people at an old job I used to work at who were obsessed with _American Horror Story_. Somehow that was a celebrated part of American pop culture for much of the 2010s but especially around that time (2015). That despite the fact that the show had some stuff that was certainly appalling for the sake of being appalling. Yet people are freaking out years later over wannabe '90s ECW hardcore spots.

And this is coming from someone who thinks this pizza cutter thing is stupid and adds nothing of value to professional wrestling.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

shadow_spinner said:


> Spokeswoman Jenny Fouracre-Petko told FOS Thursday night..
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420882314108841988


I thought I was high and seeing things until I realized I did see what I thought I saw. Kudos to whoever was responsible for that. Waiting to see Nick Gage Pizzeria opening claiming the pizza is so good, "You'll Rob A Bank To Get A Slice".


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> You found something to hate about now that it's not going to good for you in the ratings section ?
> 
> And yes AEW should not worry about it, TNT knew what was going to happen during the match and they were fine with it.


What do you mean, bro? I haven't been in the ratings section in MONTHS


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

A-55 Man said:


> This is a great point. I knew a lot of people at an old job I used to work at who were obsessed with _American Horror Story_. Somehow that was a celebrated part of American pop culture for much of the 2010s but especially around that time (2015). That despite the fact that the show had some stuff that was certainly appalling for the sake of being appalling. Yet people are freaking out years later over wannabe '90s ECW hardcore spots.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who thinks this pizza cutter thing is stupid and adds nothing of value to professional wrestling.


aew has nothing on american horror story.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

PBR is already begging for their ad spots on twitter. Fuck Dominos.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> You are seriously going to defend the light tube bottom of the barrel garbage now?


Nah, I didn’t see any “garbage” last night. 

Chris Jericho and Nick Gage both delivered a really good No DQ match on Dynamite last night in the main-event. 

Both men should be proud of themselves for doing that, and for entertaining that crowd too


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> aew has nothing on american horror story.


In terms of violence and blood? That's my whole point.

In terms of quality? That's personal taste. AHS definitely wasn't my thing.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

oh no whatever will Aew do with out their adds for their shitty pizza


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Excellent publicity for Dominos.

I’ve heard them mentioned on every podcast since the episode aired, and now they’re creating more headlines for themselves.

If this truly isn’t intentional worked outrage, then it sure is a lucky accident for Dominos.

They should do a deal with AEW for a giant Dominos box to appear on Dynamite next week and a wrestler pops out of it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao at whoever complained, Domino's for making a statement, and Nick Gage for possibly costing AEW a check


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is so funny.
> 
> AEW loses advertisers due to content on their show "Who gives a fuck?! AEW can easily find a replacement!" errr, AEW SHOULD care. The last thing you want to do is piss off advertisers that are happy to promote during your timeslot.
> 
> How about TK and friends just stop being marks and leave the deathmatches for PPV?



He's not wrong though. Pabst Blue Ribbon is already on twitter begging for Domino's spots.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420899540304007175
PBR's social media person is trolling domino's.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Like Cornette says. They don't look at wrestling like a show.


they should but they don't, that's how cartoons can get away with more than live action.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

You could cut out a triangle of bloody skin off of Jericho's forehead and it would taste better than a slice of fucking dominos.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This sounds like a reporter went to dominos sounding like he was complaining so dominos just appeased his ego and sent them that statement.

Wrestling companies catering to advertisers is never a good thing. It would be wise for aew to continue to book their own way and not be influenced by outsiders.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> oh no whatever will Aew do with out their adds for their shitty pizza


not get mid 5 figures per spot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shadow_spinner said:


> Spokeswoman Jenny Fouracre-Petko told FOS Thursday night..
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420882314108841988


Good. Let it be a wake up call. I brought up that sponsors would have a fit over this ridiculous garbage indy match, and boom there you go. Didn't expect it to be a pizza one though haha. Tony Khan okay'd the trashy idea Jericho gave him so ultimately it's on him for agreeing to let this go on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> You are seriously going to defend the light tube bottom of the barrel garbage now?


*The best part is ACTUAL GARBAGE got thrown into the ring at the last show featuring Nick Gage.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They still have Pizzaria Uno with them lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Like Cornette says. They don't look at wrestling like a show.


This. Definitely nothing to do with the actual name 'All Elite Wrestling'.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> oh no whatever will Aew do with out their adds for their shitty pizza


*Lose hundreds of thousands of dollars.*


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The best part is ACTUAL GARBAGE got thrown into the ring at the last show featuring Nick Gage.*


I mean that was also because they were pissed he lost, or was that implying Matt Cardona shouldn't be booked anywhere?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The best part is ACTUAL GARBAGE got thrown into the ring at the last show featuring Nick Gage.*


Jeez, wasn’t that because the crowd was pissed that Matt Cardona beat their hardcore hero in Nick Gage (which gave him more heat as a heel)? 

Is it your new gimmick to misinterpret everything now?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

….have people not seen Gage fight before? Not the first time he’s had a pizza cutter.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, well there’s always Pizza Hut, Papa John’s, and Little Caesars instead


 Pizza Hut already advertises during Dynamite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I mean that was also because they were pissed he lost, or was that implying Matt Cardona shouldn't be booked anywhere?


*There's no implication. It's plainly stating garbage was in the ring in one of their shitty backyard productions.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope this doesn't hurt AEW too much. It might get them some attention from a more "outlaw" pizza brand who is into this kind of viral marketing. Is there a Wendy's of pizza?



Jnewt said:


> You could cut out a triangle of bloody skin off of Jericho's forehead and it would taste better than a slice of fucking dominos.


Domino's is not my favorite takeout pizza but I think it is the best cheap pizza.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> ….have people not seen Gage fight before? Not the first time he’s had a pizza cutter.


The bigger question is, has TONY KHAN seen him fight before? LMFAO If so then what a klutz for allowing him to use a pizza cutter when they are getting sponsorhship deal with Dominos.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Imagine going from Dominos and downgrading to Pizza Hut  No I'm not trying to start anything Pizza Hut just fucking sucks over here. Dominos is much better.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> Seriously, who gives a fuck ?
> 
> AEW can easily find a replacement for Dominos


Do you know how advertising works? Dominos is still a big chain and companies aren't just dying to advertise on pro wrestling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

A-55 Man said:


> In terms of violence and blood? That's my whole point.
> 
> In terms of quality? That's personal taste. AHS definitely wasn't my thing.



yeah sorry i mean in comparison of violence and just over all fucked up twistedness. I was agreeing you you. pizza cutter is like toys or us compared to many adult shows and movies.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> I’m sure that those shows had crowds of more than 20 people who saw no garbage in those events.


Nick Gage vs Matt Cardona ending? Anyways, all jokes aside, this kind of sucks. I'm sure they don't want to lose them as their sponsor.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Nick Gage vs Matt Cardona ending?
> 
> View attachment 105328


Garbage beer thrown at garbage wrestling and then a garbage "pizza" company gets upset when garbage is shown on TV. It all fits.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Klitschko said:


> Nick Gage vs Matt Cardona ending? Anyways, all jokes aside, this kind of sucks. I'm sure they don't want to lose them as their sponsor.
> 
> View attachment 105328


who threw the orange juice? was Orange Cassidy there?


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Dominos pepperoni tastes like cardboard so F them.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah I mean pretty dumb on AEWs part to run this match with a pizza ad going on in the back 😂. I don't think it's a huge deal and Domino's will get over it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Garbage beer thrown at garbage wrestling and then a garbage "pizza" company gets upset when garbage is shown on TV. It all fits.


*Cornette's thumbnail needs to be at the city dump this time.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> The bigger question is, has TONY KHAN seen him fight before? LMFAO If so then what a klutz for allowing him to use a pizza cutter when they are getting sponsorhship deal with Dominos.


Tbh it made me want pizza


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Tbh it made me want pizza


Same. Been craving a cheap Costco pizza all day now lol.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Maybe it wasn't too smart to put it on TV, probably should have reserved this for PPV. Shades of Dusty Rhodes and the Roadies. 

On the other hand, I thought it was amazing publicity and pretty inspired. Domino should not bend the knee and count their money.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Same. Been craving a cheap Costco pizza all day now lol.


*I ordered stuffed crust and a cookie pie y'all







*


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I ordered stuffed crust and a cookie pie y'all
> View attachment 105329
> *


Send me a slice. I will send a raven to pick it up from you, k?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

I personally don't have a problem with death match wrestling.

But this is a very good example of why you do this shit on PPVs instead of their TV series. AEW/TNT has no one to blame but themselves for this.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm all for blood and violence, but the pizza cutter thing just looked gross.


My wife (an otherwise very casual fan) likes AEW. We’ve been to two Austin shows so far. Yet she was grossed out by the main event and hoped that she never saw anything like that again; that it was painful to watch. I get the sentiment...it should be a VERY long time befor e we ever have anything like that again.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

What a bunch of pussies.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Domino's needs to get in front of this finding a way to make lemons out of lemonade. Nick Gage may be a bit of an eccentric pitch man but we can make this work. I'd cast him kinda crazy like Flo from Progressive Insurance being the best hopped-up pizza delivery guy ever.














*"I fuckin' went way outta my way! I ate two slices so we're OK. MDK ALL FUCKIN DAY!!!"*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420899540304007175
> PBR's social media person is trolling domino's.


Lol. Dominos can fuck right off then. 

TK has bigger balls than Vince. Stop treating advertisers as your lords. They need you as much as you need them. What did they expect from a tv-14 wrestling show when they heard about product placement.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Thats gold


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Trashy deathmatch wrestling with bank robbing meth heads doesnt sell well?!?! Wow, The only person who didnt know that is probably MOX that begged Tony into doing this shit.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Lmao dominos not pulling shit. This sounds like a response to a Karen.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

AEW should run highlights of Nick Gage using a pizza cutter on Moxley and on the lead-in Schiavone says "let's take a look at the highlights from last week's main event brought to you by Domino's Pizza!"


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> Lmao dominos not pulling shit. This sounds like a response to a Karen.


Right??

They're not going to pull their advertising from the top tv show in that time slot for the third week in a row. No way.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

Aside from the Chicken Kickers, the Crownies, and the Philly Cheesesteak Pizza, I’m not happy about anything Domino’s does so it kinda evens out 

In all fairness from a business point of view, they have every right to be offended, and this isn’t a social justice or PC thing as some may have pointed out. It’s negative branding technically .. I wouldn’t want to run a pancake franchise and have my product’s brand sharing a screen with someone getting sodomized by a ladle

It’s dumb business from AEW’s part, I hate to be the guy that mentions this but for what it’s worth Vince wouldn’t let an obvious mistake like that pass by him and his team.

Also this Nick Gage guy is just too carny for a company that is aspiring to make its rise to global status as oppose to a cult following. An ECW wannabe who’s got something to prove who unfortunately found his way to the company because Mox and TK are complete marks


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

They need to be mad that their pizza is disgusting.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The garlic bread at dominos is fantastic.

the pizza is meh but the garlic bread is to die for


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Suuuure Dominoes

anybody who knows anything about advertising, knows that was planned perfectly


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

DOTL said:


> They need to be mad that their pizza is disgusting.


Sorry but not the Philly Cheesesteak Pizza.. everything else maybe (not including non-pizza dishes like the kickers or the garlic knots)


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

People are being killed in almost every movie left and right and they have a problem with something like that. Gross.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Pizza sliced head attacks rose 500000% among the 12 to 18 age group last night. Shocking 🤣

All this false rage in the modern era is embarrassing. And yet all these companies are happy to advertise before films showing guns, murder etc at cinemas lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Calm the fuck down Jenny. It was a one off. No sane company would employ Nick gage on a regular basis.........ah fuck this controversy might get gage a contract just to stick it to Jenny.

Fuck you Jenny you sex starved Helen Lovejoy you just gave Tony a stupid idea


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

These people bitching about this need to google matches from Sabu, Abdullah the butcher, the Sheik, Sheepherders and Bruiser Brody.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Imagine going from Dominos and downgrading to Pizza Hut  No I'm not trying to start anything Pizza Hut just fucking sucks over here. Dominos is much better.


Must be a regional thing, here Dominoes is absolute trash tier, like I'd rather have a frozen pizza than Dominoes, whereas Pizza Hut is one of the better national chains.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

ByOrderOfThePB said:


> Sorry but not the Philly Cheesesteak Pizza.. everything else maybe (not including non-pizza dishes like the kickers or the garlic knots)


Well it’s still sad when their best pizza is actually a cheese steak


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Dominoes just making noise to get Dominies into more people ears and eyes. They’re not going to pull advertising. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Omega liked a tweet of PBR asking for Dominos spot


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I wish I had seen the show with picture-in-picture ads. I'd have died laughing at the visual of pizza and pizza cutter violence together.

Having an angry advertiser isn't great from one perspective but it does generate publicity and might encourage other potential advertisers who don't mind controversy to hop on board. Anyway, I'd be surprised if Domino's went anywhere - they're being noticed right now for one of the greatest incidents of bizarre adverting synchronicity in ages. 

AEW seems to be experimenting with their identity again; do they offer a typical, family fun wrestling night, something more smark-oriented or are they going full steam into blood at every show for the younger/UFC fan/ECW nostalgia crowds? Violence being there still fits into the mixed box of a bit of everything for everyone concept but it does change the target demographic somewhat. I haven't the thread so maybe there's already been mentions of disgusted wives and girlfriends or crying kids. If not, I'm sure it's coming. FWIW, I enjoyed it, was not disgusted, but then I know what to expect from a Nick Gage match and that's not the case for a lot of people. All I'll say is I noticed the disjointed mixing of silly, serious and bloody more than usual as they went to both extremes for this show.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Dominos just making the right noises here. If they actually pull advertising during AEW's shows, I'll eat my fucking hat.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

How’s this AEW’s fault? Nobody told Dominos to incorporate a pizza slicer in their advertisement.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm willing to bet in his career Nick Gage has been paid to wrestle with a Domino's Pizza.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - so many people threatening dominoes to never eat their pizzas again if they pull aew ads 

dominoes knows exactly what its doing


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

It was just a pizza cutter, they didnt mention Domino's by name. That would be like breaking a generic beer bottle and Miller or Coor's being mad. Whatever, I'm sure they can get another pizza sponsor.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You'd think an apology would be enough here because it's not like we'll see a pizza cutter again. Gage was almost certainly a one-shot after all.

But for Dominos, I'd say the old saying 'there's no such thing as bad publicity' applies here. But we live in a world where everything is offensive, so whatever.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Freelancer said:


> It was just a pizza cutter, they didnt mention Domino's by name. That would be like breaking a generic beer bottle and Miller or Coor's being mad. Whatever, I'm sure they can get another pizza sponsor.


All those companies building chairs and tables must hate wrestling


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

First of all chain pizza is disgusting. Second I don’t think AEW decides what commercials TNT broadcasts at which time but I’m not sure on that. Third it isn’t that big of a deal.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Lose hundreds of thousands of dollars.*


and they'll pick up a different sponsor to replace them but you keep on being butt hurt and crying


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> First of all chain pizza is disgusting. Second I don’t think AEW decides what commercials TNT broadcasts at which time but I’m not sure on that. Third it isn’t that big of a deal.


AEW don't decide when a commercial airs and where but if you were a brand would you want to be affiliated with a company that has two out of shape men (One looking like a meth addict) bleeding, smashing one another with lightubes, using pizza cutters and putting one another through glass panes?

Advertising is a billion dollar industry and each time AEW does shit like this is turns advertisers away from them. I'm a wrestling fan and LIKE hardcore wrestling matches but even I wouldn't want my advertising dollars being used up on something as bush league as Chris Jericho Vs Nick Gage...


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW don't decide when a commercial airs and where but if you were a brand would you want to be affiliated with a company that has two out of shape men (One looking like a meth addict) bleeding, smashing one another with lightubes, using pizza cutters and putting one another through glass panes?
> 
> Advertising is a billion dollar industry and each time AEW does shit like this is turns advertisers away from them. I'm a wrestling fan and LIKE hardcore wrestling matches but even I wouldn't want my advertising dollars being used up on something as bush league as Chris Jericho Vs Nick Gage...


Dominos agreed to have their commercial aired during AEW’s time slot. They cannot decide what AEW does on their shows.

Best course of action is them asking to not be in the Picture in Picture spot but those are the best spots to advertise since people usually don’t change the commercials.

Either way anyone having a problem with AEW for this is ridiculous, they did nothing wrong here.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

It's so bizarre seeing people threaten to quit consuming a product if they are not served ads of said product.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the best part about this entire match of social media drama is it was executed entirely fake and done very well. he didn't get his head cut what so ever from a pizza cuter from nick gage at all. For a live stunt show in front of people it was done very well and i give them props for that.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

They paid for ad time , suck it up lol


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

This crook shouldn't be on TV. They deserve all they get for even putting him on tv


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

kingfunkel said:


> This crook shouldn't be on TV. They deserve all they get for even putting him on tv


They get great ratings and the congratulations of TNT.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW don't decide when a commercial airs and where but if you were a brand would you want to be affiliated with a company that has two out of shape men (One looking like a meth addict) bleeding, smashing one another with lightubes, using pizza cutters and putting one another through glass panes?


*Oh you didn't know? He was a meth addict.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

kingfunkel said:


> This crook shouldn't be on TV. They deserve all they get for even putting him on tv


you must’ve hated Booker T and MVP


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you must’ve hated Booker T and MVP


Comparing 2 respectable wrestlers, to a backyard garbage match shithouse. Doesn't belong on national TV. 0 talent, just blood and gore, then trying to pass it off as wrestling. Nothing about him is wrestling. He's an embarrassment to the profession.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

kingfunkel said:


> Comparing 2 respectable wrestlers, to a backyard garbage match shithouse. Doesn't belong on national TV. 0 talent, just blood and gore, then trying to pass it off as wrestling. Nothing about him is wrestling. He's an embarrassment to the profession.


i was talking about your ‘crook’ jab

but suddenly that doesn’t seem to be an issue

did you like mick foley and terry funk?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i was talking about your ‘crook’ jab
> 
> but suddenly that doesn’t seem to be an issue
> 
> did you like mick foley and terry funk?


He's not only a criminal in the eyes of the law but also stealing a living with his bullshit matches.

I did not, nope. I actually have an IQ higher than my shoe size and don't find senseless violence entertaining.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Grow up, holy shit. Anyone getting offended over that is a child.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> did you like mick foley and terry funk?


ah man, c'mon, don't do foley like that. There's a difference between hardcore wrestling--where foreign objects and structures are used to compliment the match--and garbage death matches. Not saying Foley has never participated in those too, but he was an amazing promo, had superb in-ring psychology/character work and passable technical skills. 

Haven't seen the match in question, but I resent you doing Foley like that! lol


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

In the context of the story, bringing in someone like Nick Gage absolutely made sense.

The visualization of the Pizza cutter is horrible though and shouldn't be seen as a live stunt on mainstream tv imo. You want to do those kind of spots, then do it on PPV.

I can see why Pizza Cut would release a statement against it. It ended up playing out like a dark comedy with the PinP. I bet Vince would have thought that is such good shit.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

kingfunkel said:


> He's not only a criminal in the eyes of the law but also stealing a living with his bullshit matches.
> 
> I did not, nope. I actually have an IQ higher than my shoe size and don't find senseless violence entertaining.


oh just stfu


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> ah man, c'mon, don't do foley like that. There's a difference between hardcore wrestling--where foreign objects and structures are used to compliment the match--and garbage death matches. Not saying Foley has never participated in those too, but he was an amazing promo, had superb in-ring psychology/character work and passable technical skills.
> 
> Haven't seen the match in question, but I resent you doing Foley like that! lol


lol - I'm just proving a point to the latest 'wha-wha' lad


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

kingfunkel said:


> He's not only a criminal in the eyes of the law but also stealing a living with his bullshit matches.
> 
> I did not, nope. *I actually have an IQ higher than my shoe size* and don't find senseless violence entertaining.


I mean... your shoe size is what? Ten? Ten and a half? Even by European standards, that's still a measly 44.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Fuck Cancel Culture


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Domino's needs to get in front of this finding a way to make lemons out of lemonade. Nick Gage may be a bit of an eccentric pitch man but we can make this work. I'd cast him kinda crazy like Flo from Progressive Insurance being the best hopped-up pizza delivery guy ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao the timing there is fucking hilarious.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I'm willing to bet in his career Nick Gage has been paid to wrestle with a Domino's Pizza.


i bet he's been paid in domono's pizza...

i wouldn't give him a fucking totinos.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

If you're offended by this, you are the problem.

Didn't like the match? Fine. Get offended by this? You're a pussy, sorry. TNT gave the okay.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

IAmKaim said:


> Lmao the timing there is fucking hilarious.


I may be certified as a nut by the county but I'm now more apt to buy Domino's than ever. I know it's bad pizza but I appreciate a good marketing strategy. That hot mess turned into a perfect storm from my perspective.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

kingfunkel said:


> He's not only a criminal in the eyes of the law but also stealing a living with his bullshit matches.
> 
> I did not, nope. I actually have an IQ higher than my shoe size and don't find senseless violence entertaining.


Don't be a snob. You do not get to insult people for liking Foley or funk.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

And yet nobody got anal about the Moxley/ Archer Texas death match last week go figure.


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

My next pay-per-view pizza won’t be from Domino’s. So Domino’s lost business from me because of how they reacted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

Lol at people thinking this is about PC or Cancel Culture..
A sponsor wants to protect its marketing image, and isn’t keen on having it’s brand sharing - A SPLIT SCREEN mind you - with an act that could cause negative promotion.
In this case, a pizza company doesn’t want its product advertised in A SPLIT SCREEN! with someone slicing another person with a pizza cutter.
At the very least ask yourself this, would Domino’s have made a peep had it not been involved in that split shot? They would’ve carried on sponsoring them happily

You guys all read or heard about subliminal tactics that companies - to this day - use in their tv, magazines, or online ads right? That’s because these things actually work.. It’s a reason why fast food companies don’t use fat people in their ads because they don’t want the negative implication of getting fat after eating it even though it’s true. Say for example I’m craving pizza, and I get revolted by the sight of blood or flesh tearing, then there’s a chance subconsciously (or even acknowledging) I’d feel less inclined, after seeing that, to buy Domino’s and would prefer Pizza Hut or Little Ceasar or some other commercial pizza joint.. this is how consumers behave. It’s why you don’t see diaper and baby powder ads amidst a docu-series about child predators.

This is purely 100% a marketing move from Domino’s and I don’t blame them, you wanna do your ECW wannabe BS do it on your own time, but at least don’t drag your sponsors down with you, this is business not “PC”. It’s bad business from Tony Khan, simple as is, don’t put this on Cancel Culture because you’re too emotionally invested in this company that you wouldn’t want accept any critique of it
Vince didn’t insert a Viagra ad within the “Choppy Choppy PeePee” segment with Val Venis, imagine a hard-on pill that’s being advertised by a man getting his dick chopped off?
I’m all for edginess in wrestling and Rock/Foley, Austin/Bret, and Flair/Funk are prime examples of how to sell hatred with brutality.. I loved these I Quit matches as much as the next guy but there’s a fine line between edgy and carny bullshit. This pizza-cutter schtick is CZW levels of cringe, you might as well bring back the lightbulbs. For Moxley to defend it because he’s a mark, well your sponsors are a bigger priority than you feeling nostalgic about your earlier days of wresting in front of 11 people and doing these imbecilic stunts.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

ByOrderOfThePB said:


> Say for example I’m craving pizza, and I get revolted by the sight of blood or flesh tearing, then there’s a chance subconsciously (or even acknowledging) I’d feel less inclined, after seeing that, to buy Domino’s and would prefer Pizza Hut or Little Ceasar or some other commercial pizza joint..


If you get revolted by the sight of blood or flesh tearing, a Death Match with this Nick Gage guy in it might not be the program you should be watching in the first place. I didn't watch it because I knew what was coming and had 0 interest in it. 
Maybe you're just not part of "the demo".


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> If you get revolted by the sight of blood or flesh tearing, a Death Match with this Nick Gage guy in it might not be the program you should be watching in the first place. I didn't watch it because I knew what was coming and had 0 interest in it.
> Maybe you're just not part of "the demo".


Im speaking hypothetically in that situation.. however you are correct I’m not fond of Nick Cage nor am I one of the 17 people who attend his shows, I believe he’s a wannabe, a poser who doesn’t belong in an aspiring company with promise like AEW..

Also death matches in 2021 are the cheesiest thing, it’s not a hip idea and it was done 30 years ago in an outlaw promotion in Japan, it’s even worse with an execution like that last one with Moxley


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

ByOrderOfThePB said:


> Also death matches in 2021 are the cheesiest thing


No, the cheesiest thing would and should be a pizza from Domino's. 🤓

Death matches are lame though, I'm with you on that one.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

For all of you waiting in anticipation, sitting on pins and needles, I have what each and every one of you has been dying for. Admit it, during the Gage/Jericho match, several times, you were wondering, "I wonder what Jim Cornette thinks of this." Well, here are his words and thoughts about the whole affair.


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> For all of you waiting in anticipation, sitting on pins and needles, I have what each and every one of you has been dying for. Admit it, during the Gage/Jericho match, several times, you were wondering, "I wonder what Jim Cornette thinks of this." Well, here are his words and thoughts about the whole affair.


Hell, I was quite entertained...as I usually am by Cornette.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

A-55 Man said:


> Hell, I was quite entertained...as I usually am by Cornette.


People seem to care about him one way or another especially the people who say they don't care.


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> People seem to care about him one way or another especially the people who say they don't care.


I generally enjoy Cornette's rants, even when I disagree with him. I like having something to listen to (but not have to watch) while I'm eating lunch or whatever, and his videos are perfect for that. Sometimes I think he's a little _too _stuck in the '70s and '80s, but I'll take that old school logic over whoever booked this shit any day.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

In my entire life I think only George Carlin has made me laugh more times than Jim Cornette. I enjoy his expressions like, "That guy looks like he gets his hair cut with a pencil sharpener." I just love shit like that and he's got a thousand of those sayings.


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

I agree with Cornette. 

That match was just flat out embarrassing. WTF is Jericho even doing now? He's fat, bloated and bleeding like a pig for some nobody indy guy. It really is a sad state of affairs. This stuff was bad 20yrs ago. It's even worse now. It'd serve them right if TNT just cancelled them.


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

SpellBound said:


> I agree with Cornette.
> 
> That match was just flat out embarrassing. WTF is Jericho even doing now? He's fat, bloated and bleeding like a pig for some nobody indy guy. It really is a sad state of affairs. This stuff was bad 20yrs ago. It's even worse now. It'd serve them right if TNT just cancelled them.


Maybe Cornette is right when he said Chris Jericho is going through a midlife crisis.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

A-55 Man said:


> Maybe Cornette is right when he said Chris Jericho is going through a midlife crisis.


Maybe? Jericho has been going through a midlife crisis since his NJPW days.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> In my entire life I think only George Carlin has made me laugh more times than Jim Cornette. I enjoy his expressions like, "That guy looks like he gets his hair cut with a pencil sharpener." I just love shit like that and he's got a thousand of those sayings.


Isn't there a specific thread for Cornette bullshit?


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> In my entire life I think only George Carlin has made me laugh more times than Jim Cornette. I enjoy his expressions like, "That guy looks like he gets his hair cut with a pencil sharpener." I just love shit like that and he's got a thousand of those sayings.


Yeah, those little one liners make me laugh too. I like when he says "that guy belongs in a rubber room at the puzzle factory." 😂

George Carlin was the man, his clips never get old for me.




ProjectGargano said:


> Isn't there a specific thread for Cornette bullshit?


Even if there is, this Cornette video is relevant to the conversation.



Geert Wilders said:


> Maybe? Jericho has been going through a midlife crisis since his NJPW days.


Why do you think it started there?


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

AEW should find out if/when there will be a Dominos spot again during Dynamite and do another pizzaslicer spot just for the hell of it then. 
Or even better: Drive to Domino's headquarters and have Nicky carve the shit outta dem pussies!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chris Herrichico said:


> AEW should find out if/when there will be a Dominos spot again during Dynamite and do another pizzaslicer spot just for the hell of it then.
> Or even better: Drive to Domino's headquarters and have Nicky carve the shit outta dem pussies!


Then have Mox drive a Domino's truck down ringside and spray everyone with tomato sauce.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

A-55 Man said:


> Yeah, those little one liners make me laugh too. I like when he says "that guy belongs in a rubber room at the puzzle factory." 😂
> 
> George Carlin was the man, his clips never get old for me.


George Carlin was such a Master of Comedy and a silver-tongued devil that there were rumors about him being the anti-Christ. He's on the more longer list of suspects but his name is there. Bill Cosby can't say that. Richard Pryor may have burned but he can't say that either.

This is the gimmick Carlin switched to after he died. Kind of an advice column from beyond the grave.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

The thing I'm most disappointed about is there was no build up or hype for the match, It just kind of came out of no where. I can not fault Domino's for wanting to protect its brand.. As far as the pizza cutter gimmick goes I'm sure they've been used on indy shows for a while, but Impact just did the pizza cutter thing on ppv a week earlier. Seems a little copy cattish.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Were the slobs and other degenerates who get their $7.99 pizzas from Dominos really that offended? Didn't bother me. Certainly more interesting than most of their other television spots. Did Dominos have that stellar of an image to begin with?


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

SpellBound said:


> I agree with Cornette.
> 
> That match was just flat out embarrassing. WTF is Jericho even doing now? He's fat, bloated and bleeding like a pig for some nobody indy guy. It really is a sad state of affairs. This stuff was bad 20yrs ago. It's even worse now. It'd serve them right if TNT just cancelled them.


he doesn't have an excuse, he's right in between goldberg and cena in age.

lay off the burgers and bubbly chris...


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

JerryMark said:


> he doesn't have an excuse, he's right in between goldberg and cena in age.
> 
> lay off the burgers and bubbly chris...


I agree 100 percent. You can really see the difference in training/diet dedication between Jericho and guys like Cena, Lashley, Edge and Goldberg.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

people don't associate pizza cutters with Dominoes. They associate foodborne illness with dominoes.


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

DOTL said:


> people don't associate pizza cutters with Dominoes. They associate foodborne illness with dominoes.


What people?


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

A-55 Man said:


> What people?


Well, to be fair, even if you don't get salmonella, every Dominos pizza I've had is pre-cut. lol


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

taker_2004 said:


> Well, to be fair, even if you don't get salmonella, every Dominos pizza I've had is pre-cut. lol


Is that not the standard in the Industry?


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

A-55 Man said:


> Is that not the standard in the Industry?


Yes, so whatchu need a pizza cutter for? lol


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

taker_2004 said:


> Yes, so whatchu need a pizza cutter for? lol


I don't...I barely ever eat pizza lol. I just have never heard that about Dominoes. It was always Chuck E. Cheese that had that reputation where I live.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

A-55 Man said:


> What people?


The people who think it taste better coming back up than going down.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A-55 Man said:


> I generally enjoy Cornette's rants, even when I disagree with him. I like having something to listen to (but not have to watch) while I'm eating lunch or whatever, and his videos are perfect for that. Sometimes I think he's a little _too _stuck in the '70s and '80s, but I'll take that old school logic over whoever booked this shit any day.


He has a good eye for catching all the illogical shit that goes down


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, well there’s always Pizza Hut, Papa John’s, and Little Caesars instead


Maybe I'm wrong, but it's more of a network thing. The AEW are going to end up on a DNA. When too many of TNT's sponsors say "Do Not Advertise" on Dynamite, the show is worthless to TNT no matter what its rating is. AEW did this to themselves. This kind of content needs to be ended. And it always makes the show look like a total joke (the exploding ring, a pizza cutter, a staple gun) or in the case of Matt Hardy getting brained on the concrete, like this show is a time bomb for a live-televised death on TNT.


----------

